# Plastisol Transfers on NYLON Dancewear



## mayami (Jun 4, 2019)

Hey,
We use Plastisol transfers on a daily basis - we are having an issue with some orders cracking(mainly single colour logos) we print onto Nylon Elastane Supplex fabrics and are having issues with logos cracking (before washing sometimes) our supplier just keeps saying PRESSURE PRESSURE PRESSURE but we have our presses dialed up to 9 pressure and 165-170 degrees Celcius. We are starting to have issues with the plastisol bleeding out and making the edges blurry because of pressure.
Is there anything we can do to help this? Some of the issues can be put down to studios buying the wrong size garments for students but not all of them...

Are there any other options for 1-5 colour transfers that would be better for high stretch nylon elastane garments?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

That more pressure excuse is BS. Companies say that when they don't want to take responsibility. Years back I did a bunch of tests at various pressures and found zero difference between low-medium to medium-high pressure. At low pressures the edges peeled and at high pressure the inks bled into each other. It's been a long time since I've done nylon because it's a pita but the ink requires additives to adhere properly.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Nothing sticks to nylon. Go into any Supercuts and look at their aprons that they put on you when you get your hair cut. All the printing is falling off. 

We don't touch it.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

binki said:


> Nothing sticks to nylon.


 Well... similarly to Polyester, Nylon is generic term. Coke bottles for example are Polyester and they are not really printable.


Nylon Elastane blend is basically the more hard wearing alternative to Polyester Elastine. These are the fabrics commonly used in leggings, activewear, swimwear, etc, so they are obviously printable with stretchy plastisol.


Anyway... Plastisol transfers on these type of fabrics will crack. Screen-printing directly with a nylon additive is the best option.


----------



## gulfsidebill (Feb 28, 2019)

613 Originals & F & M Expressions offer screen printed transfers that will adhere to nylon. I recommend M & M Designs (800) 627-0656 they formulate their inks & adhesives in house for specific substrates/fabrics. They screen print transfers that will adhere on treated fabrics, nylon, spandex, etc...Their clients include MLB, NFL, Wilson, Nike etc... Applying transfers on Nylon is difficult, at best. Ask for samples and test before you press each order. Speaking for 45 + years for heat transfer decorating experience Good Luck and Keep on Pressing!


----------

